# Planned Litter; Help!



## StarryEyes (Apr 29, 2018)

I am currently expecting a litter to arrive in a month or so. I got both mice from Petco, and they're both very sweet and healthy. Their babies probably won't be fancy show mice, but they'll be very sweet pets! I live in Fort Collins, CO. If anyone is interested, please PM me. There should be mostly females available since I'm keeping two males. If anyone has any idea what colors the babies may be, please help!















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

hows the time out there in fort collins.

sorry. couldnt resist.

cute mice.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

thanks for listening to wwv fort collins colorado.

the right time all the time.

stay tuned for the time of your life.

for a good time, call wwv.


----------



## StarryEyes (Apr 29, 2018)

Great, thanks Justin!


----------



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

The pictures are a bit blurry on my screen, but I'd guess that the father is a black pied, and the doe is either a champagne or lilac self. (Hard to see the exact colour in the lighting). I live in Idaho now, but I lived in Colorado up until 7 months ago. Champagne seems to be pretty common there, especially in PetSmart/PetCo. I've never seen a lilac in Colorado, but it's entirely possible. Just by my experience though, I'd say she was champagne. If she doesn't have red eyes however, then she may be something closer to coffee. Either way, they are both dilutes of chocolate.

It's likely that the babies will be black pied or black self, in my opinion. Black, (aa) is dominant over champagne (aa bb pp) and coffee (aa cece).

Don't know if that was helpful at all! It's difficult for me to explain genetics, but I've had 5 years experience, so I know a tad.


----------

